# Practice at mikes



## Big Phil

The track will be open today 4:00pm To 9:00pm for practice the track will open sat at 9:00am racing starts at 1:00pm we are working on a new practice schedule so everyone will have a chance to get some track time other than racing we have a new layout it should be fun. I would like to thank paul.s jerry and his dad for all the help on the track


----------



## Ronborsk

I would like to thank the track for posting an update. Muchos gracias. But could you call the Warden, I mean wife, and tell her that I NEED to race. Please..?


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> The track will be open today 4:00pm To 9:00pm for practice the track will open sat at 9:00am racing starts at 1:00pm we are working on a new practice schedule so everyone will have a chance to get some track time other than racing we have a new layout it should be fun. I would like to thank paul.s jerry and his dad for all the help on the track


First of all, welcome to the 2Cool forum! I think I know you also! Your the guy that helped us out with the charity race for the Shriners right? The onroad race!


----------



## insaneracin2003

no prob Phil,i dont mind at all other than my muscles being sore as hell.

hahaha,you guys better watchg out for Mt.Saint Paul out there!!!hahahahaha


----------



## madf1man

Which track?


----------



## insaneracin2003

madf1man said:


> Which track?


Mikes in Porter,Gulf Coast Raceway


----------



## Big Phil

Thank you for the welcome biff when are you going to come play in the dirt and paul the track is fast and smooth


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> Thank you for the welcome biff when are you going to come play in the dirt and paul the track is fast and smooth


If things go my way, I'll be moving to Porter within a few months and I'll be checking yall out. Gotta warn ya though. If I get back into offroad it'll be electric!


----------



## Big Phil

Thats How I Roll Biff We Had A Fun Flashlite Race Today! I Would Like To Thank Everyone Who Cameout Today We Had A Blast


----------



## Big Phil

Remeber Guys The Track Is Open Friday 4:00 To 9:00 For Pratice Gas &elec Come Out And Have Some Fun!


----------



## Gary

Phil, some of us have Vintage cars and trucks. Awhile back we were going to try and get some vintage racing going mainly for grins. If you noticed, theres alot of people on this site. Yea, its a fishing forum, but alot of these guys like Jerry Rigged has some old cars laying around gathering dust and no where to race them. Theres 24500 members on this forum. Market potential aint too bad!  Get my drift? 

In my twisted mind I wanted to try and get these guys to dig out those old cars and run with us. My theory is we get some old school racing going that may draw attention from the other fishing guys, or even the RC guys who have an old RC10 like I do! Its a long shot, but I think we can grow the electric crowd all the while getting exposure for what were doing with the vintage class. Some older guys may want to get a newer car, whatever!

After the summer heat is over, lets try and pull this off! I think we can grow the hobby!


----------



## Big Phil

I Think Thats A Great Idea When It Cools Down Lets Work It Out Did You Say Pre B2 What About Batt's 2000?


----------



## Bbond919

*pics*

took some pics last time i was at mikes....
not a big fan of the new layout.. 
1/8th scale runnin around the track...


----------



## insaneracin2003

I think the new layout is friggin saweet!!!!


----------



## Big Phil

Thank you for your honesty bond.What is it you did not like about the layout? Racer input is great after all you guys are the ones running on it. You know what you want. Any suggestons are appreciated! See you at the track


----------



## Big Phil

Paul you helped build it you don't count. lol


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Gary said:


> Phil, some of us have Vintage cars and trucks. Awhile back we were going to try and get some vintage racing going mainly for grins. If you noticed, theres alot of people on this site. Yea, its a fishing forum, but alot of these guys like Jerry Rigged has some old cars laying around gathering dust and no where to race them. Theres 24500 members on this forum. Market potential aint too bad!  Get my drift?
> 
> In my twisted mind I wanted to try and get these guys to dig out those old cars and run with us. My theory is we get some old school racing going that may draw attention from the other fishing guys, or even the RC guys who have an old RC10 like I do! Its a long shot, but I think we can grow the electric crowd all the while getting exposure for what were doing with the vintage class. Some older guys may want to get a newer car, whatever!
> 
> After the summer heat is over, lets try and pull this off! I think we can grow the hobby!


Thanks for the nudge, but I don't think my CR is doing to qualify for a vintage class for a long long time.

My old "Frankin-truck" went in the trash after I ran the CR for the first time. LOL - So I don't have a true "Vintage" machine.

OTOH, I do have an old "External Diff", 6 gear RC-10 tranny in the bottom of a tool box, and several of the old Asso. "Short" gold shocks - the ones with about 1/2" of travel. Anyone have a front end? Shouldn't be hard to find an old gold tub. I could fab up some shock towers from some blamk circuit boards (did so many times in the past when I couldn't afford spair parts.) rear arms and axles? they could be tough... Maybe we could build about a 1/2 a classic RC-10... LOL

Jerry


----------



## cjtamu

When we first started talking about a Vintage class, NOBODY wanted to go to old batteries, etc. We came up with a pretty simple set of rules:

1) Car must be older than the B2 (RC10, RC10T, XX-CR, etc.)

2) Doesn't have to be vintage electronics or batteries

3) New motors are fine. We were talking about a 19T limit, mostly 'cause parts are getting harder to find and we wat to limit breakage.

4) New tires are fine

5) Hopups are allowed, but they must have been from the period. So, you can't run a B4 slipper on an RC10, etc. The exceptions were (I think) if the Vintage part isn't available anymore or if it was a part you machined yourself.

Phil, when are y'all running flashlights? Is everything on Sat now? Softball season is almost over and I get to play soon.


----------



## Bbond919

Big Phil said:


> Thank you for your honesty bond.What is it you did not like about the layout? Racer input is great after all you guys are the ones running on it. You know what you want. Any suggestons are appreciated! See you at the track


ill have to give it a test once more...but ill give you my 411..


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> Paul you helped build it you don't count. lol


DOH !!!


----------



## Jerry-rigged

cjtamu said:


> 3) New motors are fine. We were talking about a 19T limit, mostly 'cause parts are getting harder to find and we wat to limit breakage.


Why not just run the "Stock" class motors? A 19T is not that much faster, but will cost 2x-3x as much - assuming you want a nice hand-wound motor. 
Maybe things have changed, but when I got out, you could get a nice strong, re-buildable, stock class motor for $25, and it would last you nearly a full season. (I could get two out of my motors, but that was because I didn't race as much).

Just wondering - don't change anything for me,I probably won't run anyway, unless it is on the south side of town somewhere.

Jerry


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. You haven't run in awhile. The new 19T are much faster than Stock. And with the v-brush and Checkpoint motors you can go 20 or 25 runs without cutting the comm. So, very little maintenance and and they last a long time, and you can get a good 19T for under $40. One of the reasons I don't like Stock is all the motor tweaking that's required. I think what we decided was you could go anywhere from Stock to 19T, but no lower, and we'd run them all together The lap times really won't be that much different on the tracks around here.


----------



## Big Phil

We run elec on saturday with gas last week we had 6 it was fun we all run close well unless smiley drags out his elec then we chase him around the track and hope we can stay on the lead lap lola but its still fun wish some of the old school elec guys would drag out their elec sometimes if they still have them i would love to race with some of those guys again


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> We run elec on saturday with gas last week we had 6 it was fun we all run close well unless smiley drags out his elec then we chase him around the track and hope we can stay on the lead lap lola but its still fun wish some of the old school elec guys would drag out their elec sometimes if they still have them i would love to race with some of those guys again


Don't make me pull out my T-4 Phil. I will if you have a steering servo I can have....that is all i need ,i think....


----------



## Big Phil

bring it out i do have a spare*!*


----------



## jerry23

insaneracin2003 said:


> Don't make me pull out my T-4 Phil. I will if you have a steering servo I can have....that is all i need ,i think....


Does he have a steering servo??? Have you met Phil?


----------



## jerry23

Chris, you need to bring your 4wheel out to the track. I've almost got a couple of guys to run with. If phil ever gets one.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Jerry, it's still in pieces. Won't take much, I just need to order some bearings, I want to replace them all while it's apart. Softball ends the 19th and Saturdays free up after that.


----------



## Big Phil

4wheel?I plan on laying some Smakdown with my 2wheel!If i can keep it together lol lol.


----------



## insaneracin2003

I think Phils 2wheel is pretty dayummmm faasssstttttt.


----------



## insaneracin2003

jerry23 said:


> Does he have a steering servo??? Have you met Phil?


yeah,i seen Phil a couple of times.


----------



## Smiley

Here is your Revo Body Paul!!!!


----------



## Gary

Jerry-rigged said:


> Thanks for the nudge, but I don't think my CR is doing to qualify for a vintage class for a long long time.
> 
> My old "Frankin-truck" went in the trash after I ran the CR for the first time. LOL - So I don't have a true "Vintage" machine.
> 
> OTOH, I do have an old "External Diff", 6 gear RC-10 tranny in the bottom of a tool box, and several of the old Asso. "Short" gold shocks - the ones with about 1/2" of travel. Anyone have a front end? Shouldn't be hard to find an old gold tub. I could fab up some shock towers from some blamk circuit boards (did so many times in the past when I couldn't afford spair parts.) rear arms and axles? they could be tough... Maybe we could build about a 1/2 a classic RC-10... LOL
> 
> Jerry


I got the whole car!  Its in ok condition and needs some work though. I got it off EBay just in case somebody wanted it. 27 year old original RC10 with the 6 gear tranny! LOL Think I paid $120 for it but will deal!

The one I wanna run is the truck. RC10T. I think its about 21 years old and in great shape!


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> I Think Thats A Great Idea When It Cools Down Lets Work It Out Did You Say Pre B2 What About Batt's 2000?


2000s? I started with 1400s! 

I think modern electronics and 19 turn is the way to go. That way guys who have newer, "Extra" electronics can swap them into their old school cars without them being overwhelmed by getting into another class and the money it would normally cost.

We talked about this before and we liked the 19 turn spec motor idea. On a track thats semi rough from 1/8th scalers and M/Ts, truck may have an advantage over a buggy. However, as you know a buggy is much lighter and will accelerate better. Car=faster, truck handles better. We think that sort of equalizes the field running both car and truck together in the same vintage class and makes one class bigger! And as Martha Stewart said before prison,

"And thats a good thing!" :slimer:


----------



## Big Phil

Sounds good Biff.But where are you going to find a rough track in houston.LoL


----------



## cjtamu

Hey Phil, I'm open. If everybody wants to run 2wd Mod I'll bring the B4. But I'd like to run GT and at lest one flashlight class with more than 3 entries in it, LOL. ST, 2wd, 4wd, don't care. As long as it's not STOCK, ha ha ha.


----------



## Big Phil

We have been runing all the elec together.Last week we had 3 gas trucks


----------



## insaneracin2003

Ray and Myself will be running GT this weekend,bring yours out Chris. I am not sure if David Chattell is racing with us,he had some motor issues last week. you can count on 2 GT 's this week.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Smiley said:


> Here is your Revo Body Paul!!!!


Hahahaha,you da man!!! Thanks Smiley!!!!


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> Sounds good Biff.But where are you going to find a rough track in houston.LoL


You forget, I used to race at PerFormance Raceway! Even onroad is rough to me!


----------



## cjtamu

Paul I can't make it this weekend. This will be Lajuan's first Mother's Day since she lost her mom so I need to be around Sat evening. I'm talking about next weekend for the Offroad Shootout.


----------



## Big Phil

Dont forget friday nite pratice 4:00 till 9:00 !


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> Dont forget friday nite pratice 4:00 till 9:00 !


Ill be in OKEY this weekend trying to bust some butt in truggy,expert buggy and monster truck.


----------



## jerry23

Big Phil said:


> I Love Cookies!


.


----------



## insaneracin2003

mmmmmmmm,OREOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO's


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> Has anyone seen my cookies? I think an angry squirrel stole them, along with my nuts !


Geez Phil!


----------



## jerry23

Lol


----------



## KevinLRC

Might've been one of those New Caney high school kids! lol 

If you don't know, don't ask.


----------



## jerry23

KevinLRC said:


> Might've been one of those New Caney high school kids! lol
> 
> If you don't know, don't ask.


LOL
Dont ask...


----------



## Big Phil

I Bang Heads With One Squarel And Kill It And Im Marked For Life


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> I Bang Heads With One Squarel And Kill It And Im Marked For Life


it is only that you jumped out your truck and called out the whole squirl family, wanting to fight the cute lil creachers.


----------



## Bigmax

*you got that right.*

I don't care who you are that there is FUNNY!!


----------



## David Early

Who is racing Saturday.


----------



## Big Phil

David Early said:


> Who is racing Saturday.


 yea who's coming


----------



## ddcarter3

I think I will make it. Any flashlights running?


----------



## cjtamu

David what do you want to run, 4wd? I might be up for a little racing.


----------



## ddcarter3

4 wd is broke. Sorry, I will be bringing the XXX-CR.


----------



## jerry23

maybe i'll bring my b4. my 4wd will be all rebuilt for the nats. dont want to break it prematurely.


----------



## ddcarter3

Is that premature thing a problem?


----------



## Big Phil

2 wheel sounds fun


----------



## jerry23

ddcarter3 said:


> Is that premature thing a problem?


I'm not old like you.


----------



## ddcarter3

But you are getting closer every day!


----------



## cjtamu

2wd sounds good to me too. Lemme see if I can get a hall pass. Phil, that's the best avatar ever.


----------



## Big Phil

Who You Calling Old?


----------



## ddcarter3

Instead of Big Phil may we call you Super Squirrel!! :rotfl:


----------



## insaneracin2003

ddcarter3 said:


> Instead of Big Phil may we call you Super Squirrel!! :rotfl:


we need to get him a cape first.


----------



## Big Phil

They Make Them That Big???


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> They Make Them That Big???


some things are bigger on squirrels


----------



## Big Phil

That Is The Funnest Thing I've Seen Today!


----------



## jerry23

insaneracin2003 said:


> some things are bigger on squirrels


quess being called a squirrel isnt so bad after all


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> That Is The Funnest Thing I've Seen Today!


Somebody needs to get out more often.


----------



## Bigmax

*Don't know if it's the reeb I'm having now but*

Saw that picture and fell out of my chair!

Thank you Phil for getting hit in the head by a squirrel while driving home or where ever you were going!!!! Somehow anyone else and it would have just been another day!


----------



## KevinLRC

I might run my B4 if I can get a servo saver piece for it and if somebody (Chris) wants to let me borrow a battery or two because mine are old and suck. I won't be running 1/8th for a bit and I want to race.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Kevin, I have batteries. Which servo saver piece do you need? I might have a spare, I'll look. I know I have some servo saver pieces but I can't remember which ones.BTW, there's a fix for that POS saver. Glue that sucker down and use a Kimbrough mid-size servo saver in place of the servo horn. I did it to the T4 and it works great.


----------



## jerry23

cjtamu said:


> Yeah Kevin, I have batteries. Which servo saver piece do you need? I might have a spare, I'll look. I know I have some servo saver pieces but I can't remember which ones.


cant remember cause he used them all at the pro series race.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. Hail yeah I did. That's why the Kimbrough's in there now. And only one of those hits was hard, the other 2 I just clipped the pipe. It's the only thing about the B4/T4 that I really hate.


----------



## KevinLRC

Well it was the only time I broke one and it was because I clipped the pipe too. I don't think it broke where you're thinking because I don't think gluing it together would've stopped it from breaking. I actually think the way it broke, gluing would've just made it break easier. 

Just went and checked, it's the right hand (passenger side) bottom piece that the steering turnbuckle ball end screws into. It's been awhile but I think its the bottom piece of the servo saver.


----------



## jerry23

i think i have one of them in my parts if chris dont.


----------



## cjtamu

Got you covered. I think I actually have a couple of those pieces 'cause I've broken several left sides. I also have a NIP steering rack assembly so you're G2G no matter what. That servo saver tends to lock up occasionally which I think is what causes the problems. It happens more with the T4 b/c of the width and big tires.


----------



## ddcarter3

Back on topic....what time is the track open Saturday?


----------



## cjtamu

Not sure David, I know racing starts at 1:00. Smiley and Dan will be there and Smiley's bringing his XXXCR. Maybe Dan will run some flashlight too.


----------



## cjtamu

Kevin, what time are you going up there? I won't get there till 11:00 to 11:30. If Jerry's there first and he has the part snag his and I'll give him one to replace it. Call my cell 832-659-3514.


----------



## nik77356

anybody want to give me a ride from montgomery? ill help pay for gas!!!


----------



## nik77356

hey guys. whats a flashlight class?


----------



## jerry23

theyre electric cars.


----------



## nik77356

o gotchya. so jerry what part of town are you coming from? if i happen to make it to the track is anyone interested in running rc18's?


----------



## jerry23

cleveland


----------



## nik77356

man why does nobody live on my side of town!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

jerry23 said:


> cleveland


Ohio ?


----------



## nik77356

CLEVELAND ROCKS!! CLEVELAND ROCKS!!!

anybody remember the drew carey show?


----------



## cjtamu

Y'all missed all the fun. When Justin showed up that made 9 flashlights, most we've had in a long time. Bruce Painter was even in from LA. Hope we can keep it going, I'd love to have some regular electric racing going again.


----------



## ddcarter3

I would be in for at least every other week on maybe a Sunday!! Opposite the HAMDRL schedule, like the 2nd and 4th Sunday!!
Make it electric only race and you might just get a few of the Nitro guys to race.

BTW, we could have had 10 if a certain someone, who shall remain name less (JERRY), had showed up like he said he was!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, Sundays are often good for me. But I think the problem with that is you have guys racing both gas and electric and it's hard to get up there for both days.


----------



## Big Phil

what do you guys think about thursday nite practice 4:00 till 9:00


----------



## jerry23

jerry23 said:


> *maybe* i'll bring my b4. my 4wd will be all rebuilt for the nats. dont want to break it prematurely.


.


----------



## nik77356

thursday nite electric practice? anyone gonna bring an rc18?


----------



## ddcarter3

Ahhh....the old MAYBE waffle!! The nameless one speaks.


----------



## nik77356

so is anyone bringing there minis?

BTW: anybody want to buy a gt2?


----------



## Big Phil

Practice For Every Thing Gas And Elec


----------



## KevinLRC

Some sort of weekday practice would be good for me, when I say weekday, I mean weekday, not night. Don't know why the track isn't open when the shop's open? Regardless, Thurs and Fri night practice is good, I think I'm gonna start practicing more when I get a buggy that doesn't cost so much to run for one day.


----------



## nik77356

ya why isnt the track open during the week? i went a couple of weeks ago on thursday and got kicked off of the off road track. running during the weekday would be great if you would let us


----------



## insaneracin2003

I think it would be a good idea to have open practice during the shops busoness hours.I could even take a day off or so if they were open during the day. Come on Plip, pull your "strings"


----------



## nik77356

insaneracin2003 said:


> Come on Plip, pull your "strings"


come on philip. pull those strings!!!


----------



## cjtamu

The track is closed on weekdays so the squirrels can get some R&R.


----------



## nik77356

:smile:


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

i will come out there and practice with my x-ray and if i can get my electric motor fixed and another receiver i will run my electric also.


----------



## nik77356

if i can get a ride out there ill run my rc18


----------



## Big Phil

the track is closed during the day because they are still working on the faculty thursday is not forsure yet still working on that


----------



## nik77356

o ok. so when upstairs is done we can come back out during the week?


----------



## nik77356

anybody know how to get ahold of justin coral?


----------



## Big Phil

i do but he went to the nat's


----------



## nik77356

o i forgot he was goin to those. i just need his number because i was buyin an m8 from a guy named dewayne that he knew and i lost dewaynes number


----------



## Big Phil

dont forget practice friday 4:00 till 9:00 the track should be tacky its been watered all week!


----------



## Big Phil

any one comming


----------



## nik77356

hopefully im goin with big bird!!!


----------



## Big Phil

the track is not open on thursday that was just an idea me and jeff are throwing around sorry for the confusion


----------



## nik77356

well hopefully ill be there on friday then


----------



## nik77356

who all is going to the track tonite?


----------



## insaneracin2003

I might end up doing a drive by there tonight. I am stopping there after work ,like always, to see if I can ruffle any feathers. I really need to stop going there after work...it is getting expensive<<<<<


----------



## nik77356

lol. ya i bet it does especially since you have to buy parts for the one of everything you own hopefully im goin. probly be there around 5.


----------



## Big Phil

paul u going to ruffle my feathers


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I take it Phil wants one a them new losi sideways thingamajiggers


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> paul u going to ruffle my feathers


squirlles don't got no feathers phlip


----------



## insaneracin2003

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I take it Phil wants one a them new losi sideways thingamajiggers


haha,i seen what phlip built at mikes...one of them AE,rear wheeled steering 18 scale truck...... bet you didnt think i seen it huh phlip?


----------



## Big Phil

yea yea i was in a hurry


----------



## ddcarter3

It was going to do donuts like no other!!!


----------



## Big Phil

The track will be open for pratice the 23and24 dsm only sorry


----------



## nik77356

ill be there. ive got dsm!!!


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

can i run onroad also phil? i want to get the on-road nt1 xray


----------



## nik77356

no you wont be able to run onroad. there having a big on road race


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

iknow that. i meant race onroad.


----------



## nik77356

o ok. u gonna buy one like tomorrow and build it and everything?


----------



## nik77356

why is mikes only open for DSM on the 30th?


----------



## insaneracin2003

nik77356 said:


> why is mikes only open for DSM on the 30th?


DSM only on the 23rd,Mikes will not be racing on the 30th due to the HARC race at Southside.


----------



## nik77356

ya. but at *********** phil said on the 30th too


----------



## insaneracin2003

nik77356 said:


> ya. but at *********** phil said on the 30th too


he gets confused with his old age...honestly,i didnt know about that.


----------



## Gary

Besides those 1/8th scalers, what will yall be running come cooler weather?


----------



## insaneracin2003

it is looking like 1/18th scale.I am ordering a Mamba 25 brushless system for my m18. what servo would work with this? I am on TH and they have a poopie load of servos to choose from. my head is spinning.


----------



## nik77356

u talkin about the big onroad race this weekend?


----------



## Big Phil

hitec 81 mg is one


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> hitec 81 mg is one


What mamba system did you have at the shop? was that the 25?


----------



## Big Phil

it was the tekin 6.5


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> it is looking like 1/18th scale.I am ordering a Mamba 25 brushless system for my m18. what servo would work with this? I am on TH and they have a poopie load of servos to choose from. my head is spinning.


Multiplex Digi4 pro.


----------



## Gary

BTW, I was asking about 1/10th scale at Mikes.


----------



## insaneracin2003

we can do that also,i ran mine a couple weeks ago, till my front arm came off,i lost those tiny-bitty screws that hold the hinge pins in,i cant seem to find them anywheres....


----------



## Big Phil

we run 1/ 10 mod every week


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> we run 1/ 10 mod every week


Phil,i need you to order the lil screws above in my previous post.PLLEASE!!! 2 packs of them.


----------



## jerry23

Gary said:


> Besides those 1/8th scalers, what will yall be running come cooler weather?


Kyosho Blizzard. For the snowy season down here.


----------



## Big Phil

ok call me friday at work incase i forget


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> ok call me friday at work incase i forget


ill never remember,ill try....
hey lookie,its Jerry.


----------



## Gary

jerry23 said:


> Kyosho Blizzard. For the snowy season down here.


I'm not a good driver. You'd prolly kick my arse in the Blizzard! :slimer:


----------



## nik77356

wut motors do yall run as far as mod? 19 turn?


----------



## Big Phil

ha ha 19 turn ha ha


----------



## jerry23

Ran a Fantom Checkpoint at the nats. Its was Stupid fast. Or I was just stupid.


----------



## nik77356

jerry23 said:


> Ran a Fantom Checkpoint at the nats. Its was Stupid fast. Or I was just stupid.


you were just stupid


----------



## nik77356

Big Phil said:


> ha ha 19 turn ha ha


lol i only got a 15 turn esc. yall run brushless dont you?


----------



## jerry23

nik77356 said:


> lol i only got a 15 turn esc. yall run brushless dont you?


Thats just because he forgets to put the brushes in.


----------



## Big Phil

i take that back dave has a super fast 19


----------



## jerry23

Big Phil said:


> i take that back dave has a super fast 19


19turns-9turns=10 turns


----------



## nik77356

hehe. i have an old T3 and a B2 that i could run


----------



## cjtamu

15 turn is fine in a buggy. I ran a 13 x2 in my B4 last time and it was more than enough. Jerry, how 'bout that Checkpoint? Best brushed motors going, I'm running the Banzai tuned ones. Biff, the track is really a lot of fun for 2wd Mod. The traction is good, and it's packed enough that the big vehicles don't blow it out. 2wd, 4wd, ST all work great on it.


----------



## Big Phil

what you talking about? been waiting all week to type that ! LOL


----------



## nik77356

i only got a 19 turn. i got all old motors. jerry remembers the RC pro race rite? al my motors had a hung brush.LOL. i got an old Reedy FireHawk tho


----------



## Big Phil

not you nick i was talking to rain man ha


----------



## nik77356

LOL ya i know. i was talking to CJ


----------



## Big Phil

the 19 would work fine nick since we cant keep shiney side up


----------



## jerry23

Chris: Its the best brushed motor I've ran. Easier on the comm and brushes than anything else and WAY faster than my Trinity based motors.

Nik: I dont remember but i think i cut your motor and put brushes in it?


----------



## nik77356

im afraid to break the T3 tho. cant ever find parts for those now.lol


----------



## nik77356

ya jerry that was me. thanks again tho


----------



## ddcarter3

I would run a 19T on Mike's track any day.


----------



## nik77356

next time i go to mikes i might try it


----------



## cjtamu

jerry23 said:


> Chris: Its the best brushed motor I've ran. Easier on the comm and brushes than anything else and WAY faster than my Trinity based motors.
> 
> Nik: I dont remember but i think i cut your motor and put brushes in it?


Yep. You can get 20 runs out of them before you touch it. I like the Banzais b/c the use a composite endbell. I'm still leery of Al endbells and shorting issues.


----------



## nik77356

cjtamu said:


> Yep. You can get 20 runs out of them before you touch it. I like the Banzais b/c the use a composite endbell. I'm still leery of Al endbells and shorting issues.


hehe i dont think ive ever touch the comm or brushes in my cars.  jerry or justin did it for me


----------



## insaneracin2003

nik77356 said:


> hehe i dont think ive ever touch the comm or brushes in my cars.  jerry or justin did it for me


way to learn there nick!!!


----------



## Gary

Well, the dirt car will have to wait a couple of weeks now since I just picked up a new toy to play with. lol

Looks like a pretty decent camera! I hope so, I just dropped 550 bones on it.


----------



## Big Phil

we will be open for pratice friday 12:00pm to 8:00pm sat10:00am to 5:00pm sun1:00pm to 5:00pm


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

when will we be able to practice weekdays?


----------



## Big Phil

the off road track will never be open all week for pratice but when all the work is done it may be open on thursday if we let people run on the track all the time the track would suck on race day


----------



## nik77356

man. i can hardly ever make it on weekends. weekdays work best for me


----------



## Big Phil

it's not a pratice track it's a race track !!!!!LOL


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

so thats why k&m didnt race anymore


----------



## Big Phil

whos coming out friday


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

me. i have the parts for my electric now. are we racing electric tomorrow?


----------



## Big Phil

no we run them on sat now


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

oh did yall get xray parts today?


----------



## Big Phil

? i was off dont say it jerry


----------



## jerry23

Big Phil said:


> ? i was off dont say it jerry


.


----------



## Big Phil

hey guys the tracks will be open the 4th for practice10:00am to 6:00pm


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

cool we should all bring fireworks.


----------



## nik77356

ill bring some!! if they are allowed that is


----------



## Big Phil

no fireworks sorry i repeat no fireworks!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356

how about firecrackers? lol


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

aww well that sucks. i wonder if people will come


----------



## nik77356

i will if my dad will take me. got to ask him tho


----------



## nik77356

so who all is going?


----------



## nik77356

i cant believe nobodys going!!


----------



## Big Phil

i had alot of calls today nick should be a good crowd!


----------



## insaneracin2003

what time you guys opening,i might head out there


----------



## Big Phil

10:00am to 5:00pm wow paul make that bigger!LOL


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> 10:00am to 5:00pm wow paul make that bigger!LOL


have you been talking to my wife??


----------



## jerry23

insaneracin2003 said:


> have you been talking to my wife??


WHOA! LOL. i think paul just burned himself. goodone.


----------



## nik77356

so is anyone willing to give me a ride tomorrow? i live in tomball

936-443-5978


----------



## Big Phil

no this!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> no this!


Don't be hatin!!! I am sponsored by them. good people.


----------



## Big Phil

i'm not hatin it's big thats all i am saying. LOL


----------



## David Early

Is everybody Racing at Mike's Saturday?


----------



## insaneracin2003

David Early said:


> Is everybody Racing at Mike's Saturday?


OOHHHHHHHH , HELLLLZZZZZZZ YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! oops sorry,umm yeah,


----------



## nik77356

im there!!


----------



## MONEY = SPEED

um i thinkso ( i hope so) i kinda burned my steering hand trying to light a fire cracker in side of an empty gallon of rocket science and i guess the fumes caught. lol it shot flames on me and my pants and the side of my shirt caught on fire. lol. i was about to jump in the pool. I was in shock when it happened.


----------



## Big Phil

sorry to hear that but what were you thinking!!!fuel=fire=burn fuel=fire=burn LOL


----------



## Big Phil

haven't you ever seen fire marshal bill LOL


----------



## jerry23

i think somthing else was burnt before your hand caught fire.


----------



## nik77356

Ouch!!!


----------



## Ronborsk

Sorry to hear about the fire. Reminds me when as a kid I had a wad of firecrackers in my shirt pocket and while throwing firecrackers a spark flew in and they all went of.. Pow, p p p pow pow pow ppppp pow ppp pow. Slept with a half gallon milk jug of ice on my chest that night. Agghhh the memories.


----------



## nik77356

o wow. thats bad. luckily i have never had any bad experiencs with fireworks


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> haven't you ever seen fire marshal bill LOL


omfg,i remember that guy. funny as heck.
ummmmm,now ruben,didnt your parents tell you about playing with matches?


----------



## Big Phil

insaneracin2003 said:


> omfg,i remember that guy. funny as heck.


some of jim carey's best!


----------



## nik77356

so whos goin tomorrow??? im actually gonna get to race!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Darned skippy i'll be there!!!


----------



## nik77356

paul ill have those screws with me along with a carpload of hingepins for ya


----------



## insaneracin2003

nik77356 said:


> paul ill have those screws with me along with a carpload of hingepins for ya


shaweet,thanks bro!!!


----------



## nik77356

no problem. its not like i have a need for them anymore since i sold my gt2


----------



## Big Phil

Don't Forget Practice Friday Nite 4:00 To 9:00 Next Week Should Start Earlier!


----------



## nik77356

no practice during the day friday?


----------



## Big Phil

Big Phil said:


> Practice Friday Nite 4:00 To 9:00!


no


----------



## jerry23

4am til 9pm


----------



## nik77356

o ok. so then i can go


----------



## Big Phil

it's the same it has always been 4:00PM to 9:00PM


----------



## nik77356

LOL. yall need to have practice during the day one day of the week


----------



## jerry23

Sure they do nik. wichever day of the week you risk getting kicked out. they havnt done it to me yet. i go down there all the time during the week.


----------



## nik77356

LOL. i went down there on a thursday one week and managed to convince mike to let me run a couple of tanks through


----------



## Big Phil

tell the guy's working on the track's they have to take 3 day's off insted of 2


----------



## nik77356

huh?


----------



## Big Phil

yea i heard about that!!!heard alot more than i wanted to


----------



## nik77356

oh. srry. it was only like a tank.


----------



## cjtamu

Phil, where's the flyer for the Region 9 race? Guys are on ******** asking where and when it is this year. Race is 3 weeks away, we need to get it out there. Everybody but Insane wants a big turnout! HA ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Phil, where's the flyer for the Region 9 race? Guys are on ******** asking where and when it is this year. Race is 3 weeks away, we need to get it out there. Everybody but Insane wants a big turnout! HA ha ha.


QUE??????? If anyone wants a BIG turn-out it is ME!!!!
Phil,how can I work on the track when it is locked up? I can do it on tues,wed and fri. so whenever you are ready,let me know.....hey Chris....Bite me...hahahaha


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> yea i heard about that!!!heard alot more than i wanted to


ooo-ooo-ooo,what did I miss.hhmmmmm some gossip!!???!?!?


----------



## nik77356

insaneracin2003 said:


> ooo-ooo-ooo,what did I miss.hhmmmmm some gossip!!???!?!?


of course!


----------



## Reel Bender

Young Man, you should be in bed resting up for the big day tommorrow!!!!!!!!!!


LOL


----------



## Big Phil

it shoud be posted under race flyers on rcfiles


----------



## cjtamu

Nope. There's a thread, but no flyer. Besides, Jerry started it so nobody's paying attention to it anyway. There's no flyer here either. Are the entries even open yet? What are the race fees, how much for ROAR, etc? Come on big fella, LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!


----------



## nik77356

so whos going tomorrow? im gonna be there with my 1/8 scale and a couple of my flashlights!!


----------



## KevinLRC

Phil, thanks for putting my starter box up for me after I left it at the track last Saturday. I was worried somebody might've taken it home! I wouldn't have been able to race for awhile without a starter box.


----------



## nik77356

was that your silver mugen starter box? i found it sitting under the drivers stand and gave it to phil


----------



## Big Phil

KevinLRC said:


> Phil, thanks for putting my starter box up for me after I left it at the track last Saturday. I was worried somebody might've taken it home! I wouldn't have been able to race for awhile without a starter box.


No prob kevin great job today it was so wierd everyone was asking me who is this kevin guy he's wipping everyone's arse!!!


----------



## Big Phil

i knew when you got the mugen it was game time!LOL


----------



## KevinLRC

Thanks Nick, that was my box, it looks better now, I finally finished it.

I don't know why people don't know who I am, I've been racing there for 4 months now. It hasn't been every week but still.


----------



## nik77356

i gotta be honest but i dont know who you are either but i just raced there for my first time last weekend. i was wondering why the box was silver. did you paint it or put a skin on it?


----------



## cjtamu

KevinLRC said:


> I don't know why people don't know who I am, I've been racing there for 4 months now. It hasn't been every week but still.


B/c you were driving a Losi so you couldn't even finish races, much less win them. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## KevinLRC

I still did pretty good with the Losi.

Well Nick, if you raced there one time I can understand, I don't know anybody til I race at a place at least a few times. I took some oven cleaner to the box to take the anodizing off and then I took sandpaper to it to get all of it off and to smooth it out, then I sprayed clear paint on it.


----------



## nik77356

cool. ive been goin to mikes for i little while now and know a lot of people from k&m but i just got around to racing there for the first time last weekend. was whoopin butt, but i kept having engine problems


----------



## cjtamu

KevinLRC said:


> I still did pretty good with the Losi.


Yeah, but not as well as you did with the Moogen. Sounds like you found the right car.


----------



## KevinLRC

My last race with the Losi I would've had a pretty good run when I put the switches on for the main but then it broke of course. lol Mugen is a little better though and hopefully now much more reliable which is what I was wanting to begin with.


----------



## insaneracin2003

KevinLRC said:


> My last race with the Losi I would've had a pretty good run when I put the switches on for the main but then it broke of course. lol Mugen is a little better though and hopefully now much more reliable which is what I was wanting to begin with.


you won't be dissapointed with the Mugen....I love Mine,it seems to take a beating from me and it never breaks


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah, that's what I noticed with Tol too, and after driving his that's what I knew I wanted. Hopefully I got the driveshaft pin issue taken care of, no problems last week.


----------



## Big Phil

i going to try to open the track a little early tomorrow call me at the shop and find out if you want to come out early


----------



## nik77356

the track opens at 8 saturday rite?


----------



## jelias

What does it cost to run at Mike's? Looking for cost of both race and practice fees and is the off road track open on Sundays? Thanks.


----------



## nik77356

$20 to race $5 to practice


----------



## Big Phil

Yes the track is open on Sunday.It will be open for practice tonight from 4:00pm till 8:00pm


----------

